# Facelift incision offers safe option for some thyroid patients



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Facelift incision offers safe option for some thyroid patients.

Dr. David Terris of Georgia Health Sciences University has used robotics and a facelift incision to develop an approach to removing a portion of a diseased thyroid without the characteristic neck scar. Credit: Phil Jones/GHSU

Article here..........
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2011-05-facelift-incision-safe-option-thyroid.html


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm taking this with me to my appt. with my surgeon on Wednesday!!!  Thank you for sharing! Oh wait... I think I'll stick with the original scar considering risks and I need _complete _, not partial removal, etc  Still, it was well worth sharing here Andros. Kudos to you!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> I'm taking this with me to my appt. with my surgeon on Wednesday!!!  Thank you for sharing! Oh wait... I think I'll stick with the original scar considering risks and I need _complete _, not partial removal, etc  Still, it was well worth sharing here Andros. Kudos to you!!


Good luck with your appt. and be sure to let us know.


----------

